# Win some Welsh (roasted) Beans!



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Andy from The Coffee Bean Van and Roaster has kindly donated 500g of beans as a prize for a Coffee Forums UK member.

The Celtic Blend, a fairtrade freshly roasted coffee, roasted in Wales, is a nicely roasted blend, with a hint of sweetness, good body and mouthfeel and a hint of spice to round out each espresso.

To be in with a chance to get your hands on a 500g bag all you need to do is guess how many coffee beans are on the bag (not 'in the bag')

If 2 people get the number correct the winner will be chosen at random

Suggest how many beans are on the label in the comments below

The beans will be posted out at Friday lunchtime, for you to enjoy over the weekend.

Visit http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html for more information and to order


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

230 beans.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

47 beans


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok I'll go 67


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

haha! makes my guess seem way off! honestly having a stab in the dark here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

<giggles></giggles>

Obviously I know the answer, but the question is like 'how long is a piece of string'

Keep em coming


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Errm, I shall go for 35...


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

*starts the random number generator* 24.


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm gonna say: 1


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

My guess is 7


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll go with 2


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I'm saying 17


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

mmm...... 14?


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

For some reason (well, actually, NO reason at all), I'm thinking... 3?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

(thinking out the box) Could be a trick question...

*zero* coffee beans is my answer.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I hae a bag in my hand, so I'll withhold my 'guess'









Bribes welcome (jk







)


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> (thinking out the box) Could be a trick question...
> 
> *zero* coffee beans is my answer.


I thought that, but then I thought that he may have spilt some as he couldn't keep from giving them a sniff...


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

There are 0 beans on the bag, only 1 dragon (unless the dragon's name is 'Beany', 'Beano' or something clever of course). Now, assuming the dragon is just called 'Dragon' or Dave or a sensible name like so.. where do I pick up my prize?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it is *one*.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

No idea, so I'll go with 1 as well


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Come on, spill the beans... Who won?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations Zouche - with the closest guess of 35

Drop me an email to [email protected] and I'll get these in the post for you

Thanks again to Andy for supplying these!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Glenn, and thanks to all of you for having a go!! Hope you enjoy the coffee Zouche!

Andy


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

nineteen

(fingers crossed)


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

serves me right for not noticing the three pages to the thread. haha!


----------

